# 16' lean on a 36 X 45 pole barn



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Menards will make them for you cheaper than you can make them your self!

If you want to make them--go to Menards and ask them to show you what they would do-
----Copy that!--MIKE--


----------



## dakzaag (Dec 3, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Menards will make them for you cheaper than you can make them your self!


 
There is some value of doing it ourselves but if the materials are more than the truss, then I guess we will just have to learn something else. I'm an hour from Menards, Lowes, Home Cheapo or whatever. 

I'm calling a local truss company to get their prices and go from there. Looking for something online, but haven't found what I need yet.


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

My lean to is only 12' X 35'. I used a 2X6 for the ledger board and 2 X 12 for the rafters and 3 2X12 for ties Plus the closed ends.


----------



## dakzaag (Dec 3, 2009)

hayewe farm said:


> My lean to is only 12' X 35'. I used a 2X6 for the ledger board and 2 X 12 for the rafters and 3 2X12 for ties Plus the closed ends.


How did you determine the 2 X 6 was sufficient to carry the load. 

Looking for a table or something. I have found several span tables, but they are for rafters on 2 foot centers. I'm thinking about a truss, maybe I can go to 4 foot centers, but how do I know for sure.


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Mine is on a post and beam barn so the ledger is nailed into a horizontal beam. In a pole barn you can nail into the posts and add additional support to the ledger by screwing through the metal sheeting into the ledger. Most of the weight is on the lower wall. I went every 24" and used 2X4s flat for perlins If you go 48" you will want to use 2X4s on edge for perlins. You can see the lean to on the side of the bar picture below. Mine is closed in.


----------



## dakzaag (Dec 3, 2009)

So you S.W.A.G.'ed the strength requirements. What works for you, no problem. 

Since my span is 16 feet and and I hope to insulate and heat this area for a workshop I am a little more concerned that it doesn't collapse under a heavy load.

Thanks for your input, I built the first barn so I am aware of polebarn construction.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

*You answered your own question*



> Do I need an engineer..........?


Yes! And the engineer will need to see the site to determine width, slope, anchorage, support, species of wood, grade of lumber, etc.


_A licensed P.E. for 26 years_


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

You don't need an engineer if your building department will allow you to use the rafter span table in the IRC and you don't mind stick framing. Call the building department and see if that's ok.


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Not exactly a swag. I went to the lumber yard and ask what size I needed for 12' clear spam rafters. They had a chart. The ledger board was no problem because it could be nailed or lagged ever 16". A little harder to do on a pole barn. It has withstood 6" of snow accumulation and 70 mph winds.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with MI-Roger, get an engineer. He/she will tell you point loads, bearings, footing size, and header size so the soffit line doesn't sag. Make sure your insurance company knows you got a permit for it, otherwise it's a big liability if anything ever happened. 

Be safe, Gary


----------

